# Athonian Tunnel Rats.



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Page 141 of the Rulebook, bottom left, second from the bottom.

How damn cool do they look?
I think I'll totally try and do them.

Geta Catachan model, put the Armoured shoulder pad on, some funky arm braces, do some cloth effects all over for the Jump-suit.
Do some Leather straps all over, do the manly boots, the double-barreled lasgun, make some cloaks to put on the back.
Do up a few nice looking helmets, some goggles, and rebreathers (or whatever, hard to tell).

And cast up a bunch, they'd be an amazing army to field if you did it right.
And best of all, they like close quarters fighting!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

You can't cast GW parts. If you wanna cast start from scratch and tunnel rats makes me think they likely aren't all that well fed or big. I'd think if you aren't gonna start from scratch go with DKoK and add spikes and extra plating but it might not be quite right.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> You can't cast GW parts.


*ahem*
What do you think he's doing?

You CAN duplicate your own conversions, you just aren't allowed to make money from them.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

That is a misconception. It's actually still against the law but it is so minor even sue happy GW rarely will go after you for it. What Argos has done is very risky really.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aah.
Well, I'd just say "HEY GAIZ LOOK AT MY FULLY CONVERTED ARMY of cast models LOLOLOLOLO!"

Or, I suppose, just sculpt the models myself.
But eh.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

You know it seems a HUGE pain the the rear to completely sculpt an army yourself but if you actually intend to cast I'd say it's a good way to go cause you can always cast more and expand your army again and again and you could even be open to cast up units or whole sections of your creations if anyone wants to buy some.

Me and a friend are working on a mechanicus codex and we are gonna sculpt a pile of models to fit it and early on we decided to forgo converting so we could cast as many troops as we want and to cover the extra costs of molds and special tools and to make a better investment out of the long long hours of designing and sculpting models we do plan to sell some.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Either way, it sounds like a cool project...I'll keep an eye out for when you start (unless I completely forget, :laugh


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Either way, it sounds like a cool project...I'll keep an eye out for when you start (unless I completely forget, :laugh


I said I intend to do it, not soon though XD
I'm still doing my Gaunts, I won't be doing anything other than nids for a loooong time.

I just really think it would be awesome to have such a unique army.

*edit*
Oh, and NO WAY would I sell casts of GW models.
That's like, really really illegal.
(at least not over the internet)


----------

